# Am I doing anything right?-I'm desperate!



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

I went from passively trying to conceive to actively trying this month, with the charting and taking temperature. I'm new to all this, so I don't know technical terms, but what I gather tomorrow is my ultimate day of fertility, so my best chance to concieve. We've been trying hard and want to make sure I'm doing everything I can.
Here is what I've been taking:

**Prenatal vitamins* - have been taking for a few months now, I think since december. I'm taking one a day. It has:
vit. A (4000IU)
vit. c (120 mg)
vit. d (400 IU)
vit. e (30 IU)
thiamin (1.8 mg)
riboflavin (1.7 mg)
niacin (20 mg)
vit. B6 (2.6 mg)
folic acid (800 mcg)
vit. B12 (8 mcg)
calcium (200 mg)
iron (28 mg)
zinc (25 mg)

* Calcium tablets (600 mg) -I have been taking two a day just recently, was at one a day

*omega-3 DHA plus fish oil softgels (one a day) that has:
Fish oil concentrate (623 mg)
Omega-3 fatty acids (387 mg)
EPA 100 mg
DHA 250 mg

So every morning I take a prenatal, a calcium tablet, and a fish oil caplet. Every night a calcium tablet.
I try to eat really good during the day,
I take a tablespoon to two tablespoons of blackstrap molasses every day (have done this for years),
I eat about two table spoons of wheat germ (again I've always done this, I usually mix it in with oatmeal with milk and molasses, with raisins, dried fruit, a nuts, yum!)
I usually have a good amount of milk and yogurt, and fruits and veggies.
Oh, also I usually toss in a little powdered flax seed inside the stuff I eat.
I think that's all.

Am I doing anything wrong?
Anything I should change?
*Anything that I'm doing that could actually be preventing me from getting pregnant?*
Anything I'm over doing? (A little worried about folic acid, iron, and calcium, am I getting to much?)
Anything I should add? I read another post under mine (Too much? by jjm91785) and she had sooo many things listed that I've never even heard of! If I add anything to my diet tonight or tomorrow, will it affect my ability to concieve this month? Like if I take yams tonight and tomorrow, will my chance to concieve tomorrow or the next day be a lot higher?
What about some of the other things that poster listed? (Some of which I have no clue on, what about: maca powder, soy nuts, coconut oil, Vitamin B-6 pill, pill of Dong Quai root, Red Clover tea, Fertilitea, baby aspirin, primrose pill, yams, red raspberry tea?)

Please help, I'm really desperate! I've been trying (non actively for over a year) I'm not going to a doctor though unless actively trying I still don't conceive for 6 more ovulations.

Thanks!

Edited to add, for the most part, I drink almond milk, but I do sometimes drink organic cows milk.


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, it sounds like you're taking care of yourself and eating healthy, so I don't think you're doing anything wrong. I don't think you can have too much folic acid, and 1 prenatal a day would definitely not be too much either. One thing to consider - full fat dairy (whole milk and yogurt) are beneficial for fertility while skim milk can actually lower it.
If you've been casually TTC for about a year, it's not yet time to be freaked out, but it's a good time to start checking things out.
For starters - do you chart your cycle? A great resource is a book called Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Tony Weschler, and you can really learn to understand your body. I found that while we were casually TTC we actually were missing my fertile time a lot, so we weren't getting success.
Once I started charting I could confirm that I ovulate, have a good luteal phase and cervical mucus, so that could rule out a lot of issues. I also could pinpoint the right time for us to BD. Once you know what things you should try to improve you can figure out the specific supplements that can help you. For example evening primrose oil and green tea are good for increasing CM (cervical mucus), while Maca helps with libido and hormone imbalances (I take it because I have mild adrenal and thyroid imbalances). However, it sounds like you're already doing things that are good.








I hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Oh, do I have this in the right spot? Does it need to go to TTC? How do I move it?


----------



## isras1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi. You too eat my favorite breakfast, I'll have to try some figs next time, I usually throw in some dried cranberries or blueberries. Ditto on the Yum factor. Sounds like you are doing great on your health care plans; be sure to address all aspect of you- mind, body, spirit. I'm sorry its been such a long TTC journey for you, best wishes to you!








Some things I thought up, if you aren't already doing so:

1. If you want to learn more about how your diet fares to the recommendations from USDA, you can get a customized food guide at: http://mypyramid.gov/mypyramid/index.aspx. And once you are pregnant, they have info/guides for that too.
2. want to learn more about herbology for increasing fertility, healthy pregnancy & breastfeeding, I highly recommend Susun Weed. She is a published author ("Wise Woman Herbal for the Childbearing Year") and very reputable: http://www.susunweed.com
3. Water, water, water.
4. Exercise, especially the abdomen for better strength and support during pregnancy.
5. DH/DP (?) diet is important as well.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help and support! I just hear soo much information, and usually conflicting, it's hard to know what's right, what's wrong, what I'm doing that actually preventing pregnancy, or what I'm doing that's helping!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Your diet looks great to me. If you'd like an easy tip- eat fresh raw pineapple after ovulation to increase chances of implantation.







Hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OTMomma* 
Your diet looks great to me. If you'd like an easy tip- eat fresh raw pineapple after ovulation to increase chances of implantation.







Hope you get your BFP soon.

Wow thanks, I had no clue! Now does it have to be after ovulation, or could it just be like on the last day or so? I don't know when my exact ovulation ending date is...


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh cool - I love pineapple and would love an excuse to eat some.







:


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Question about the pineapple-I bought some today to cut up, but since today is my O day, should I wait until tomorrow, or just tonight fine, or wait until the day after tomorrow?


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Channelle* 
Question about the pineapple-I bought some today to cut up, but since today is my O day, should I wait until tomorrow, or just tonight fine, or wait until the day after tomorrow?

I am not an expert, but I can't resist fresh pineapple, anytime!







:
Good luck and everything you are doing sounds good.


----------



## Channelle (May 14, 2008)

Thank you! I bought myself a pineapple, chunked it up, juiced the core, and am now just finishing up my last few chunks! So yummy!


----------

